# My puppy



## mbenjamin16 (Jan 3, 2014)

this is Juneau our 12 week old Australian kelpie/Cattle Dog mix.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Adorable and welcome to DFC!


----------



## mbenjamin16 (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you. You should see the pics we took today after i had already posted on here


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow! What an adorable puppy!


----------



## mbenjamin16 (Jan 3, 2014)

thank You NutroGeoff  

Here are the pics we took today.


























She looks much bigger than the ones i posted earlier. Her ears are almost straight instead of floppy. We got her when she was 7 weeks old.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

She is very cute! She looks so playful!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. You will have your hands full with that one hahahah very cute.


----------



## mbenjamin16 (Jan 3, 2014)

she can be a handful sometimes lol. but she is very loyal already. we still have to train her better on leash but she is great off leash and comes when called even if she has her nose to the ground sniffing something.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Wait and see, that will change! They are very independent dogs, although loyal, but it's mind games with them all the time, especially a female. I love trying to outwit your dog.


----------



## Ruthjacobs (Dec 10, 2013)

My word, she is too cute. Welcome to the forum.


----------

